# توليد الكهرباء من طاقة ميكانيكية مع مساعدة بالديزل



## عصام نورالدين (8 نوفمبر 2007)

نجح المخترع سعيد مليح رئيس فرع جمعية المخترعين بالسويداء - سوريا ، باستخدام القدرة الميكانيكية الرابعة كإحدى بدائل الطاقة الصديقة للبيئة لتوليد طاقة قدرها / 1400/ حصان عبر اختراعه آلة ميكانيكية تعمل بتحريك النواس بواسطة دارة هيدروليكية من ضمن الآلة.
وأوضح المخترع مليح أنه يستفاد من هذا الاختراع في حفر الآبار وتشغيل المصانع ، واستخدامها في الريف وفي المدن .
وأوضح أن الجديد في هذا الاختراع هو أسلوب منع تخامد النواس عبر استخدام الهيدروليك وربط الكتلة بتأثير خارجي بواسطة ذراع يحركها ويعمل بتحريك نواس ثقلي كتلته /5 / طن معلق بمطال يسمح له بالحركة بزاوية محددة ويأخذ أوامره من مضخة هيدروليكية رئيسية تشغلها القدرة العظمى بالنواس أو ربط الكتلة بذراع يحركها محرك ديزل مع علبة السرعة والاستفادة من القدرة الكافية في كتلة النواس وتحويل حركتها الانسيابية إلى حركة دورانية منتظمة .


نقلاً عن موقع الجمعية العلميةالسورية للمعلوماتية


----------



## العراق الى الابد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع لكن هناك بعض الكلمات لم افهم معناها مثل (نواس) (مطال) هل لي ان اعرف معناها؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 نوفمبر 2007)

النواس هو الكتلة التي تقوم بحركة ترددية دورانية أو مستقيمة ، والأشهر دورانية مثل الساعة الجدارية القديمة .
أما المطال فهو سعة الحركة الترددية أي المسافة التي تقطعها هذه الكتلة في المشوار الواحد إلى نهايته.
ربما التسميات غير التي تعرفها في الكتب والمراجع التي درستها في بلدك ، ولكن المفهوم واضح كما أعتقد.


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اختراع جميل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة تستحق التأمل والمتابعة وتحتاج تفيصل اكثر او رسم تخطيطي لكي تتبلور فكرة الاختراع .

جزاك الله خيرا .


البغدادي


----------



## العراق الى الابد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي عصام نور الدين الفكرة توضحت اكثر... المشكلة تكمن في اللغة المتبعة في المناهج اعتقد ان المناهج في سوريا معربة اكثر من البلدان العربية الاخرى, عكس ما موجود في العراق حيث نتعامل بالانكليزية لاغلب المسطلحات.


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله وينكم يالعرب من زمان كلنا نحتاج لابداعاتكم يلا خلي نشوف بعد و بعد


----------



## zmzm2 (14 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين ونرغب بالمزيد


----------



## د حسين (15 يناير 2013)

تحية للجميع
الموضوع فاشل ومخالف لقانون مصونية الطاقة وهو بالعكس يزيد استهلاك الطاقة بالمردود والاضياعات عبر الآلات اوسيطة
والدليل مرور 5 سنوات على الموضوع ولم نر شيئا على ارض الواقع​


----------



## الطاقة الحرة (18 مارس 2013)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> شكرا لك اخي عصام نور الدين الفكرة توضحت اكثر... المشكلة تكمن في اللغة المتبعة في المناهج اعتقد ان المناهج في سوريا معربة اكثر من البلدان العربية الاخرى, عكس ما موجود في العراق حيث نتعامل بالانكليزية لاغلب المسطلحات.



انا اعرف ان الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي تدرس الطب باللغة العربية هي سوريا 
ياليتنا كلنا ندرس هذه العلوم باللغة العربية 
وياليت حكوماتنا تدعم ترجمة العلوم الاجنبية وتعريبها لشعوبها وشبابها
فكما اخذوا علومنا وانجلشوها ^_* 
اليوم دورنا ناخذ علومهم ونعربهاوشكرا
​


----------



## ali alnasry (18 مارس 2013)

رائع


----------



## علي حسين (4 أغسطس 2013)

المولد قابل للتطبيق بهذه الصيغة .
وهو يعتمد على مبدا تهجين الطاقة للحصول على الحركة الدورانيه اللازمة لتدوير المحور المطلوب للمولدة الكهربائيه وذلك باستخدام مصدرين للطاقة يساند بعضهما البعض ..

الاول : طاقة الجاذبية الارضيه ..
الثاني : طاقة محرك الديزل .

الفكرة تشبه مبدا عمل السيارات الهجينة !


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أغسطس 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> المولد قابل للتطبيق بهذه الصيغة .
> وهو يعتمد على مبدا تهجين الطاقة للحصول على الحركة الدورانيه اللازمة لتدوير المحور المطلوب للمولدة الكهربائيه وذلك باستخدام مصدرين للطاقة يساند بعضهما البعض ..
> 
> الاول : طاقة الجاذبية الارضيه ..
> ...



أخي على عزام كتبت مصطلح جديد لم اسمع عنه من قبل و غير موجود في العلم....وهو "طاقة الجاذبية الارضيه "..
فما هو تعريفها؟


----------



## علي حسين (4 أغسطس 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي على عزام كتبت مصطلح جديد لم اسمع عنه من قبل و غير موجود في العلم....وهو "طاقة الجاذبية الارضيه "..
> فما هو تعريفها؟


معك حق اخي محمد
فربما تعودنا على الترجمة الحرفية للمصطلحات الانجليزيه ..
المقصود : طاقة الوضع الناتجة عن الجاذبيه الارضيه Gravitational Potential Energy


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أغسطس 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> معك حق اخي محمد
> فربما تعودنا على الترجمة الحرفية للمصطلحات الانجليزيه ..
> المقصود : طاقة الوضع الناتجة عن الجاذبيه الارضيه Gravitational Potential Energy



جزاك الله أخي على عزام إذا كانت المقصود طاقة الوضع للجاذبية الأرضية فهل يمكن أن نولد منها طاقة كما تقول و نحن في نفس الموضع أو المكان.... كيف يكون يمكن توليد طاقة من نفس الموضع و تسمى هذه طاقة وضع!! ....لأن إذ انتقل الجسم إلى نقطة اخري ثم عاد لنفس النقطة فإن الشغل يساوي صفر أي لا يمكن توليد من ذلك طاقة.... 


أعتقد أن صاحب الموضوع يتحدث عن طاقة آخري وهمية ... ليست في العلم و ليس لها قوانين و ليس لها علماء أو دارسين و ليس لها تعريف.......لذلك مر السنين على الموضوع و لم نسمع عن شيء...


----------



## علي حسين (4 أغسطس 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله أخي على عزام إذا كانت المقصود طاقة الوضع للجاذبية الأرضية فهل يمكن أن نولد منها طاقة كما تقول و نحن في نفس الموضع أو المكان.... كيف يكون يمكن توليد طاقة من نفس الموضع و تسمى هذه طاقة وضع!! ....لأن إذ انتقل الجسم إلى نقطة اخري ثم عاد لنفس النقطة فإن الشغل يساوي صفر أي لا يمكن توليد من ذلك طاقة....
> 
> 
> أعتقد أن صاحب الموضوع يتحدث عن طاقة آخري وهمية ... ليست في العلم و ليس لها قوانين و ليس لها علماء أو دارسين و ليس لها تعريف.......لذلك مر السنين على الموضوع و لم نسمع عن شيء...



بالفعل الفكرة غير واضحة في الطرح الاولي للموضوع وقيل انه يستفيد من طاقة ميكانيكيه ..
شخصيا حللت الوضع انه يستفيد من طاقة الوضع للكتلة المذكورة وهي 5 طن ..
وذلك بتحريكها حركة دورانيه ويساعد في ذلك محرك الديزل لادامة حركتها مع التحكم المذكور ..
الكتلة المذكورة نستطيع بواسطة قوة اوليه (قليله ) ان نجبرها على الحركة الدورانيه ,, ومحرك الديزل نستخدمه كمصدر مساعد على ادامة حركتها الدورانيه وعدم تخامدها .. وبذلك نحصل على نظام هجين بحيث يمكن ان نستفيد من طاقة الوضع للكتلة المذكورة قبل حركتها ..

على اية حال هو النظام من الناحية النظرية قابل للتطبيق .. لكنه بحاجة الى نظام تحكم بحيث يتدخل محرك الديزل لادامة الاستفادة من الحركة الدورانيه للكتلة ..

بالمحصلة الطاقة الناتجة عن الحركة الدورانيه تعتمد على طاقة الوضع للكتلة ( وحسب قطر الدوران المفترض ) ..
هذا ما عنيته .. ان كنت مخطئا ارجو التصويب ..


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 أغسطس 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> بالفعل الفكرة غير واضحة في الطرح الاولي للموضوع وقيل انه يستفيد من طاقة ميكانيكيه ..
> شخصيا حللت الوضع انه يستفيد من طاقة الوضع للكتلة المذكورة وهي 5 طن ..
> وذلك بتحريكها حركة دورانيه ويساعد في ذلك محرك الديزل لادامة حركتها مع التحكم المذكور ..
> الكتلة المذكورة نستطيع بواسطة قوة اوليه (قليله ) ان نجبرها على الحركة الدورانيه ,, ومحرك الديزل نستخدمه كمصدر مساعد على ادامة حركتها الدورانيه وعدم تخامدها .. وبذلك نحصل على نظام هجين بحيث يمكن ان نستفيد من طاقة الوضع للكتلة المذكورة قبل حركتها ..
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير أخي على عزام و لكن تحليلك صعب التخيل ...

الذي تتحدث عنه هو طاقة ابتدائية و ليس مصدر للطاقة و هناك اختلف كبير بينهما ..... فعود الكبريت لا يشتغل لوحده بل يحتاج طاقة ميكانيكية لأشغاله و ليس فقط فمحرك السيارة يحتاج طاقة كهربية لأشغال الوقود ..... و الأمثلة على ذلك كثيره كلهم يحتاجون طاقة ابتدائية 


اما كلمة "مصدر طاقة" لا يعني طاقة ابتدائية على الاطلاق.....

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي حسين (5 أغسطس 2013)

دعنا نبتعد اخي محمد عن تعقيدات التخيل ..
- نفترض ان الكتلة مركزه على نهاية ذراع نصف قطره ( نق ) والذراع مثبت من الجهة الاخرة على نقطة ارتكاز تسمح بالحركة الدورانيه بما يشبه الحركة البندوليه ..
- نفترض ان الذراع في وضع افقي قبل الحركة ومثبت وغير مسموح له بالحركة ..
- ثم نزيل التثبيت عن الذراع لنسمح له بالحركة .
- الكتلة ستتحرك بحركة بندوليه .
- اذا اهملنا كل القوى المؤثرة في الحركة سيتحرك الذراع بحركة نصف دائريه .. وتكون طاقته دائما ثابته وهي ط = ك * ج * نق (الوحدة جول ) .
- نستطيع ان نعمل تحكم مناسب (ميكانيكي ) لانتاج حركة دائريه مستمرة .
- لا شك ان ربط محور الدوران على مولده سيعمل على اخماد الحركة البندوليه , ولذلك نقوم بربط محرك الديزل على محور الدوران كمساعد (مع نظام تحكم مناسب ) من اجل بقاء الكتلة مستمرة بحركتها البندوليه (نصف الدائريه) .

-اذا اخمدت الحركة مثلا خلال دقيقة واحدة تكون القدرة الناتجة من الحركة البندولية تقريبا مساويه الى .... القدرة (واط) = 816 * نق .

وهنا اعترف انه لا بد من طاقة مساويه للطاقة الاوليه المختزنه في البندول لاعادته لنقطة الصفر 

يعني كانك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت ...هههه 
مشكور اخي محمد على النقاش والتفاعل الايجابي ... حقيقة استفدت من النقاش .

وللاستفاده من (طاقة الجاذبيه ) لا بد من سيل مستمر للكتله كما في حال المياه المخزنه في السدود مع فرق ارتفاع مناسب لانتاج الطاقة .. او نستفيد من الطاقة المخزنه في الكتله ( طاقة الوضع ) لمرة واحدة فقط ...


----------



## ايهابووو (7 أغسطس 2013)

هذا الاختراع اعرفه تماما وهو فاشل جدا تحريك بندول نواس يشبه نواس الساعة بواسطة قوة دفع اولية 

ومن ثم كلما تخامدت حركة النواس نعطيه قوة دفع اخرى من رأسه بواسطة محرك منفصل الحركة المانعة 

للتخمد تكون من رأس النواس ( ذراع القوة ) والمولد الذي يولد الكهرباء كما يدعي ( المخترع ) 

موصول على نقطة ارتكاز النواس على محور حركته ( ذراع المقاومة ) وهذا الاختراع فاشل وفكرته 

غير صحيحة ويستهلك طاقة اكثر ما ينتج 

وان اول شخص فكر في هذا الاختراع واكتشف فشله هو الرسام والمخترع العظيم 

ليوناردو دافينشي قبل 500 عام واكثر


----------



## ايهابووو (7 أغسطس 2013)

هذا الاختراع اعرفه تماما وهو فاشل جدا تحريك بندول نواس يشبه نواس الساعة بواسطة قوة دفع اولية <br><br>ومن ثم كلما تخامدت حركة النواس نعطيه قوة دفع اخرى من رأسه بواسطة محرك منفصل الحركة المانعة <br><br>للتخمد تكون من رأس النواس ( ذراع القوة ) والمولد الذي يولد الكهرباء كما يدعي ( المخترع ) <br><br>موصول على نقطة ارتكاز النواس على محور حركته ( ذراع المقاومة ) وهذا الاختراع فاشل وفكرته <br><br>غير صحيحة ويستهلك طاقة اكثر ما ينتج <br><br>وان اول شخص فكر في هذا الاختراع واكتشف فشله هو الرسام والمخترع العظيم <br><br>ليوناردو دافينشي قبل 500 عام واكثر <br><br>


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2017)

سوريا مليئة بالمبدعين والمميزين
أعاد الله إليها الأمن والأمان


----------

